# Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld



## zAiMoN (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Forum,
es wird ernst mit meinem Teich und ich suche jetzt Folie im maß 10x10m also 100m²

habe jetzt alle Baumärkte und Gala´s angerufen und bekam immer nur die maße bis 8m zu hören  ansonsten anschweissen.. noch dazu saftige m² Preise 

Da ich vorhatte die Folie plus Vlies sowieso im Internet für 4,95€ zu kaufen also 495€ komplett
wollte ich nochmal fragen ob es günstigere Angebote gibt oder ähnliches..!:smoki

also wer kurz zeit hat mir was zu empfehlen oder spaß bei der Suche hat bitte melden 

am besten bestelle ich noch heute Abend..!


----------



## Maggy1308 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

Hallo Simon,
also,ich habe meine Folie bei Polygard bestellt.Hier hast Du mehrere Möglichkeiten,und ich fand sie nach langer Suche.Lieferung war bei mir auch zum Wunschort möglich....
Schau einfach mal rein...solltest Du Fragen haben,kann ich den telefonischen Service nur empfehlen...klappte alles prima
www.polygard.de

Viel Erfolg
LG Maggy


----------



## Lucy79 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

ich müsste mal meinen Mann fragen, wir haben damals für ne EPDM Folie inkl. Vlies fertig geschweisst für 12x 9 Meter ca. 900 Euro gezahlt....  PVC ist ja billiger


----------



## Frank 69 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

Moin Simon 

Ich hab meinen Teich auch dieses Jahr gebaut und Folie von der Firma Geoplan bezogen hat alles bestens geklappt.


----------



## zAiMoN (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

Hey, vielen Dank für eure Antworten...

habe jetzt die Folie bei einem Händler ca. 120km entfernt für den o.g. Preis gekauft! (mit Versand inkl.)

Die von euch genannten Händler hatte ich auch schon angesehen, sind aber auch leider nicht günstiger als 4.95€ mit Vlies 1 m² ... 

wenn es soweit ist gibts ein paar Bilder


----------



## angelika61 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

Hallo Simon,
ich habe deinen Kauf der Folie gelesen, bin selber auf der Suche nach einer preiswerten Folie inkl. Vlies. Welche Farbe hast du gekauft? Kannst du mir einen günstigen Verkäufer nennen.

Danke und bis bald Angelika


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

schwarz 1mm, hast ne private nachricht..!


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

Hallo,

möchte auch eine PN haben. Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Folie schwarz, 1mm.

Danke.


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wo  100m² PVC Teichfolie kaufen/bestellen schnell & günstig in Raum Bielefeld*

PERBY : hast ne pn


----------

